# Uber app for Android having issues recently??



## TaylorBrown (Nov 28, 2020)

I only do Uber Eats but I have been noticing some major hangup issues with the app on my phone. I ran into some other drivers with Android and they told me they have been having a lot of the same issues. When I go online it just hangs. However, if I force stop and reboot the app, when it comes back on, I am online. When I am sent an offer and accept, the app works fine throughout the delivery. If I hit the option to go offline after deliver, it goes smoothly. As soon as I end the delivery, it goes back to crap.

I can drive around with the app on my screen (meaning not in the background) and in different time intervals, I get a notification if I want to stay online and it kicks me offline. If I choose to go back online, it tries to put me back online but there is another delay. If its not busy, it just keeps kicking me off.

This started happening right after I updated the app last week. My internet connectivity is fine with consistent more than 20 meg down. I have uninstalled and reinstalled several times. Including removing the background data before uninstalling. Also shut down all non-essential background apps. Its not my phone and its not the internet. Its the app. And its really starting to piss me off.

Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## CocaColaKid (Mar 23, 2017)

TaylorBrown said:


> I only do Uber Eats but I have been noticing some major hangup issues with the app on my phone. I ran into some other drivers with Android and they told me they have been having a lot of the same issues. When I go online it just hangs. However, if I force stop and reboot the app, when it comes back on, I am online. When I am sent an offer and accept, the app works fine throughout the delivery. If I hit the option to go offline after deliver, it goes smoothly. As soon as I end the delivery, it goes back to crap.
> 
> I can drive around with the app on my screen (meaning not in the background) and in different time intervals, I get a notification if I want to stay online and it kicks me offline. If I choose to go back online, it tries to put me back online but there is another delay. If its not busy, it just keeps kicking me off.
> 
> ...


I'm having issues removing a destination... The only way I can is to click go offline. When I log back in, sometimes the destination is still showing, then I have to log out of the app, and log back in.... [Requiring the COVID screening again]

When I hit my destination, I get the message I have arrived, but it then switches me to online... and I start getting pings I don't want. The GO OFFLINE button doesn't work anymore, until I decline 2 pings or log out of the app.

Coke


----------



## Mr.M_1 (Dec 5, 2020)

If you are using an android device there was an android update in November shortly after that my Uber and Lyft apps started glitching. It took a couple of days for Uber and Lyft to catch up but they too came out with updated versions of their apps. My advice if you are using android is download latest version also check to make sure your phone model did not update.(mine is Samsung S10e and they also had an update). Then uninstall your Uber and Lyft apps and download the latest version from the play store. I typed in Uber driver app for android in the search bar to make sure I got the correct version. Did the same for Lyft. Remember to go into settings on both apps to reset your preferences. Uber works fine now. Lyft is still a little glitchy with erroneous error messages from time to time but it always has been since I installed it over a year ago.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I have been having this issue for a couple weeks:

When I first open the app to go online for the day, the app seems to freeze after I check all the boxes and take my mask selfie. Normally, after restarting my phone 2-3 times, it allows.me to go online. Today, for example I've tried 3-4 times checking the boxes and taking my mask selfie only to be stuck on this screen afterward










And, yes, I have the current version of the app


----------



## Lindast4 (Dec 12, 2020)

TaylorBrown said:


> I only do Uber Eats but I have been noticing some major hangup issues with the app on my phone. I ran into some other drivers with Android and they told me they have been having a lot of the same issues. When I go online it just hangs. However, if I force stop and reboot the app, when it comes back on, I am online. When I am sent an offer and accept, the app works fine throughout the delivery. If I hit the option to go offline after deliver, it goes smoothly. As soon as I end the delivery, it goes back to crap.
> 
> I can drive around with the app on my screen (meaning not in the background) and in different time intervals, I get a notification if I want to stay online and it kicks me offline. If I choose to go back online, it tries to put me back online but there is another delay. If its not busy, it just keeps kicking me off.
> 
> ...


I am having a problem with mask verification photo. I have tried for the past 4 days to get online. I do Ubereats, leased a new car and now I cant make any money. Uber is useless in helping with the problem. I tried to uninstall, install, force stop, network settings changed, reinstalled, restarted phone. It just doesnt work! What is this IPO issue mean?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Lindast4 said:


> I am having a problem with mask verification photo. I have tried for the past 4 days to get online. I do Ubereats, leased a new car and now I cant make any money. Uber is useless in helping with the problem. I tried to uninstall, install, force stop, network settings changed, reinstalled, restarted phone. It just doesnt work! What is this IPO issue mean?


What i have found, and it will sound stupid, is when I first open the app I do other things on it (swipe the daily $ total over to show my pro points, also go look at the earnings page) then I'll go start the process of checking the boxes and do the mask selfie and it works.

I can't explain it, it just works for me to do that. For a couple of weeks,.I was pulling my hair out trying to get online after the mask selfie. Good luck


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> What i have found, and it will sound stupid, is when I first open the app I do other things on it (swipe the daily $ total over to show my pro points, also go look at the earnings page) then I'll go start the process of checking the boxes and do the mask selfie and it works.
> 
> I can't explain it, it just works for me to do that. For a couple of weeks,.I was pulling my hair out trying to get online after the mask selfie. Good luck


When ever I had the problem I would turn off my phone then restart. Some times I would remove the battery. But once I started to turn off my phone and turn back on each morning the problems stopped


----------

